# Ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch



## picklepie (May 11, 2010)

The title says it all. I messed up on a shot and hit my htumb. It's bruising now? Any tips on what I should do?(for my thumb) Thanks


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If it is the nail it will just take time for it to heal. Meanwhile put a plastic finger splint on it and tape it so you can keep shooting without shooting your thumb directly again. Figure out where you went wrong. Never put your thumb in the center of the forks. Dont ever shoot hex head nuts. Much better to shoot yourself with a smooth round object.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Shoot hammer-grip until it heals.


----------



## picklepie (May 11, 2010)

No, It wasn't my form that was wrong. I did something so incredibly stupid all of you guys are immediately going to yell at me, but I was practicing ninja-rolling while slingshoting. Yeah, it was dumb.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am actually laughing thinking about you doing slingshot; tuck, roll, and shoot,Ninja style. And the only thing you can hit is your finger. Hilarious!!!

What makes it funnier is if you are married, explaining the extra large thumb and imagining the look on your wife's face, how ridiculous she thinks you are for playing Ninja. While in front of your wife, chagrin is on your face, though deep inside you are happy as a kid with a popsicle dripping down his fist on a summers day. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

picklepie said:


> No, It wasn't my form that was wrong. I did something so incredibly stupid all of you guys are immediately going to yell at me, but I was practicing ninja-rolling while slingshoting. Yeah, it was dumb.










:lol:


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is so funny I can picture you doing it, you didnt get it on video did you it would get a lot of hits if you put it on you tube certainly more than you got lol.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! even though I think it's hilarious and you deserve to have a sore thumb for a week, because I have a soft spot for Ninja and the martial arts, I will pass on some ancient Roman knowledge; Yarrow root, spit on it, crush it and wrap your thumb in it. It should heal in a couple or three days.
Bye, respect the elders.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Duuuuude! I don't think it's funny at all -- its AWWWSOME!







Wrap yer dang thumb and keep trying. When you get it down, make us a video.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

If we start doing paintball with slingshots Picklepie will be way ahead of us with the fancy maneuvers.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Picklepie, Don't let those guys get you down, It takes a bigger man to do something like that and admitt it at this forum than any of these guys are ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................







You just keep being a kid at heart !!!!







And about that thumb.... If it's still hurting bad after a few days....SEE A DOCTOR !!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Since you are going into some unusual configurations you may consider shortening your band so that you are more likely to line everything up and shoot with barnetts plastic shot untill you can start getting clean shots. Shooting yourself can be very serious so im not laughing and shooting someone or a pet or somthing can have a very bad outcome. Use caution. Slingshots are not toys.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope nobody is laughing that Picklepie's finger got hit. Hopefully anyone that thought it was funny, found the humor in the context of things.

I found the context of the event humorous.

Why would anyone think we thought him hurting himself is funny?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Shooting wind in public can be funny and then I will let this go.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Shooting wind in public can be funny and then I will let this go.


don't you mean "breaking wind" ? ...and please don't "let... go"







.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You people are killing me...







Just remember when shooting...


----------

